# Using an unplugged fridge as a cabinet?



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

So, for the past three years we've had a "spare fridge." Well, it died today. So, I cleaned out the "regular" fridge/freezer and found I actually have room for most of the stuff. I kind of would like to get back to just one fridge because of the extra electricity. But, we have pantry moths and keeping all of my grain/pasta/flour/legumes/etc. in that fridge has been a major part of controlling them. (I thought I had the beasts eradicated, but I bought a big bag of rice that wouldn't fit in the fridge and within a few weeks, they are back in full force.)

So, does a fridge seal well enough to keep the beasts out? If the fridge isn't running, can I just use it as a well-sealed cabinet for my grains? I guess I would have to put any incoming grains into the freezer for a few days before moving to room-temp storage to avoid any new moths hatching from stuff that I bought.
Or maybe I should just get a newer, very efficient fridge/freezer or even just a freezer; something that would give me the cold storage space without sucking down the electricity like this ancient heap that just died.

Thanks for any thoughts!!

Jen


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Closed up, unused refrigerators usually develop a icky smell. I would be afraid that would happen.

Usually you can freeze your grains atleast 24hours when you get them home from the store, then put them in the pantry after the bugs have died. You said yourself that the bugs came from a package that you didn't have room to refrigerate, so if you can keep the bugs from coming in you will probably have them beat.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It is air-tight enough to prevent bugs from getting in, but it won't do a thing about the bugs that are already in there.

But like the pp said - fridges that are off quickly develop a really gross smell if they're kept closed. My grandmother used to own a building with apts that were mostly only rented during the summer - the rest of the year the fridges were kept turned off and she kept them propped open so they wouldn't reek.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

I've also heard that an unused fridge is a hazard, as if a child gets inside (think hide and go seek), and takes even one breath inside of it while closed, a vacuum is created, and the child can't get out on his/her own. Therefore, my family has an extra fridge stored in a room behind the garage, and it's strapped closed to avoid this. I've also heard of people taking the door off of an unused fridge for this reason.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LDSmomma* 
I've also heard that an unused fridge is a hazard, as if a child gets inside (think hide and go seek), and takes even one breath inside of it while closed, a vacuum is created, and the child can't get out on his/her own. Therefore, my family has an extra fridge stored in a room behind the garage, and it's strapped closed to avoid this. I've also heard of people taking the door off of an unused fridge for this reason.

This is what I was thinking. A child can easily climb out of a cabinet and but not a fridge.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LDSmomma* 
I've also heard that an unused fridge is a hazard, as if a child gets inside (think hide and go seek), and takes even one breath inside of it while closed, a vacuum is created, and the child can't get out on his/her own. Therefore, my family has an extra fridge stored in a room behind the garage, and it's strapped closed to avoid this. I've also heard of people taking the door off of an unused fridge for this reason.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
This is what I was thinking. A child can easily climb out of a cabinet and but not a fridge.

I appreciate the replies and advice, but I think you two maybe have misunderstood my OP. I am talking about USING the refrigerator. It would be filled with food, just like it has been for the past three years. I'm not sure how the fact that I unplugged it yesterday (and took out the beer and rice milk) suddenly makes it a looming dangerous thing?
Yes, I have also heard of children becoming trapped in refrigerators. But it was always my understanding that it was abandoned refrigerators, ones people dumped in the woods or left in a garage or something like that. Not one that they have in the kitchen, filled with food. If I decide not to use it, I will take the doors off and dispose of it properly.
Thanks!

Jen


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneKnight* 
You said yourself that the bugs came from a package that you didn't have room to refrigerate, so if you can keep the bugs from coming in you will probably have them beat.

Actually, I'm not so sure the moths came _from_ that bag of rice. Maybe they did, or maybe the rice just gave our existing moths a bonanza of food so they could go crazy eating and laying more eggs. Or maybe it was a combination of both.
SO, it looks like I need to take a two-pronged approach: keep new bugs from coming in AND keep any food source from the ones already here. So, it looks like any incoming grain-based thing should go in the freezer at least 24 hours to kill any eggs and THEN it should go into a moth-proof container if it's not going to remain in the freezer or refrigerator. This last is where I was hoping my non-running refrigerator would be of use, to seal OUT any existing adult moths from getting into new food and laying eggs.
Based on the replies so far, it seems this may work in that it will make a seal to keep bugs out, but then again may develop a nasty smell so may not be useful after all...
Thank you for the replies and please keep them coming, it is helping me work through to a decision!

Jen


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I freeze things to kill incoming bugs then put them in glass (spaghetti jars, Mason jars, pickle jars) or airtight plastic such as Rubbermaid and I haven't had a moth problem yet (knock on wood)

I just don't think that your average household has enough grains to attract fresh bugs from out in the wild - unlike huge commercial grain production/storage operations.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneKnight* 
I just don't think that your average household has enough grains to attract fresh bugs from out in the wild

Yeah, but I've got them endemic, already established _in_ the household. Once you've got an infestation it's nearly impossible to get rid of them once and for all. Ours originally came from a bag of nuts from Aldi's and before we realized it they were in nearly everything on the shelves. We threw away nearly everything, cleaned the cabinets, started storing anything grain based in the fridge or freezer, put out traps to get the adults plus killed them on sight (luckily they fly slow and are easy to kill) and so on. Eventually they waned and we thought we had them beat. Months or weeks go by without seeing any, and then we'll see one or two, and often upstairs or something like that, not even in the kitchen. So clearly they have laid eggs all around and all it takes is a food source to keep them going, even if I don't bring in any new eggs.
Your method of freezing all incoming foods then storing in moth-proof containers sounds good! If only I had always done that I probably would never have this problem now. Ah, hindsight. Guess all I can do now is keep up with preventing new ones from coming in and not giving any food source to the ones already here and keep killing any adults. _Eventually_ they'll have to die out right?? As long as we don't slip up...
Thanks for the tips on storage!

Jen


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't use it for storage because of the fact that when it's off and closed tight, the fridge will begin to smell. Enough so that whatever is stored in the fridge will pick up the scent. Even if it's stored in plastic containers.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenP* 
I appreciate the replies and advice, but I think you two maybe have misunderstood my OP. I am talking about USING the refrigerator. It would be filled with food, just like it has been for the past three years. I'm not sure how the fact that I unplugged it yesterday (and took out the beer and rice milk) suddenly makes it a looming dangerous thing?
Yes, I have also heard of children becoming trapped in refrigerators. But it was always my understanding that it was abandoned refrigerators, ones people dumped in the woods or left in a garage or something like that. Not one that they have in the kitchen, filled with food. If I decide not to use it, I will take the doors off and dispose of it properly.
Thanks!

Jen

You're probably right that if it's in use it's less of a hazard. Though I hid in many cabinets during my childhood, but never in the fridge. As long as you're aware of the danger, though, I'm sure you can keep an eye on it.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I believe the hazard issue is with the 1950s style refrigerators where you had to lift the handle from the outside to open them. I only vaguely remember my grandma having one of these. The handle hung down, but it latched the fridge closed. My understanding is that you can push a modern fridge or freezer open from the inside.

i actually haven't seen a "don't play in an old fridge" and "remove doors from old refrigerators" PSA in about 25 years, although it was something i heard often when i was very, very young.

I think the problem with using the fridge for storage is that it is dark and insulated, and since it's insulated, it holds heat, and makes it ideal for mold and mildew. When the fridge is on, cooling deters the mold and mildew from growing.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LDSmomma* 
I've also heard that an unused fridge is a hazard, as if a child gets inside (think hide and go seek), and takes even one breath inside of it while closed, a vacuum is created, and the child can't get out on his/her own. Therefore, my family has an extra fridge stored in a room behind the garage, and it's strapped closed to avoid this. I've also heard of people taking the door off of an unused fridge for this reason.

I don't know. We breath in and out, you know.

If you want to know whether your fridge is a hazard or not have your child get in to experiment (only if they are old enough to know that they should never do it alone) and see if they can open the door themselves.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't really get why the extra fridge that she has been using plugged in all this time would suddenly become a hazard for child entrapment just because it's unplugged. That is all that has changed about the situation, right?







Still in the same place... still storing food... just not plugged in.

I agree though that an unplugged fridge that remains closed gets really stinky.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

SO, you all were right about the smell! (of course, you knew that.) We ended up trashing the broken fridge. Luckily, we found a large dorm fridge for a great price at a yard sale! I am having trouble fitting everything and I'll have to hold off on buying cases of oats and ricemilk and 20-lb bags of rice, but it beats buying a new fridge.
Just out of curiousity, I did take out the shelves and climb into the old one before disposing of it. I was able to open it with the slightest pressure. Easily. Even after breathing inside of it for 5 minutes. I think the idea of a vacuum forming is based on a misconception. A child may, after breathing for a while, use up all the OXYGEN, however for a vacuum to form all AIR must be removed from the system. And I think the PSA's about old refrigerators were based on the old style that had the latching handle. THOSE could not possibly be opened from the inside and were indeed quite a hazard if disposed of with the doors left on. But the modern style? Easy to open from inside. So we can all relax a little! Of course, we still took off the doors before getting rid of it, but as far as having a spare in your house it's not a looming hazard like, say, a swimming pool or loaded gun.
Thanks for all the great tips everyone!

Jen


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

My sister used an old ice box as a bread/cereal/pantry in an apt she lived in. Probably still a safety hazard, but not stinky. Probably not air tight either...


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to know Jen.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
I believe the hazard issue is with the 1950s style refrigerators where you had to lift the handle from the outside to open them. I only vaguely remember my grandma having one of these. The handle hung down, but it latched the fridge closed. My understanding is that you can push a modern fridge or freezer open from the inside.

No, it's for modern fridges, too. But a fridge in use doesn't have enough room for a child to climb in - between the shelves and crisper and the stuff in there, there's no room. Chest freezers are an issue, and some come with child locks.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for figuring that "urban legend" out for us! That's good to know!


----------

